# Brand new Yamaha DVDA/SACD/DVD player I got for $100 - no catches, just a good deal!



## ndurantz (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi All. I am not affiliated with buy.com or the fulfillment vendor for this item, but thought it was such a good deal I should share with The Shack.

The unit is a Yamaha DV-C6771 carousel DVDA/SACD/DVD player for $100, shipping charges free. I just hooked mine up last night and am excited as it is the first DVDA/SACD player I have added to my home theater set-up.

I know these media types may be a dying breed, but I am sure there are plenty of you out there that still value those hi-res audio formats.

I tired to post the hyperlink, but it didn't work. Just go to buy.com and search for yamaha dvd. It comes right up!

Feel free to post any questions/comments or the like.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I fixed your link. :T


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Is that a great deal really? 

Maybe it is being that it is a carousel unit with SACD.


----------



## ndurantz (Aug 10, 2008)

Sonnie said:


> Is that a great deal really?
> 
> Maybe it is being that it is a carousel unit with SACD.


Well, it was for me. I need the carousel for my kids DVD's and my TV console doesn't allow enough room for my receiver, blu-ray, CD player and regular carousel DVD player. So to get SACD/DVDA playback capabilities, plus keep the carousel type and net out at paying $50 out of pocket (I sold my old Sony carousel) was a big win for me and my ears! :bigsmile:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

That is not too bad a price for what is now legacy equipment, I do not see it mention DVD-Audio playback though just SACD?


----------



## ndurantz (Aug 10, 2008)

recruit said:


> That is not too bad a price for what is now legacy equipment, I do not see it mention DVD-Audio playback though just SACD?


Yep. It does both.

Now I look forward to expanding my collection of DVD-Audio and SACD discs. Anyone have suggestions on good sources?


----------



## ndurantz (Aug 10, 2008)

Update on this situation. The drawer from the unit malfunctioned, so I shipped it back to Yamaha as it was still under warranty. What I got in return was, what seems to be, a much better player - c961. Anyone have thoughts on this particular unit?


----------



## aabottom (Feb 17, 2010)

Cool. I can't find any info on the DV-C6771 at Yamaha. Does anybody know where I can download the manual?


----------



## ndurantz (Aug 10, 2008)

aabottom said:


> Cool. I can't find any info on the DV-C6771 at Yamaha. Does anybody know where I can download the manual?


Did some quick searching and didn't find anything. Although, if you contact Yamaha directly, they could probably send you one. Good luck!!


----------

